# Banned?



## Jazloc1 (26 Nov 2012)

Just logged onto my account there and it's saying that I've been banned for the following reason: Spam 

Completely puzzled as to why this is, I'm hoping that it's just an error? All of my posts are gone too


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Nov 2012)

And it appears to have magically fixed itself.  But all of my posts have been deleted


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2012)

Being sorted


----------



## Shaun (28 Nov 2012)

jazloc said:


> And it appears to have magically fixed itself.  But all of my posts have been deleted


 
They should now be magic'd back into place again ... ta da ...


----------

